# Darkstream: Question about 'whole eye bacon'



## Paint (Jul 26, 2005)

I was intrigued by this - back home in England we have 'back bacon' that is extremely lean.  The bacon you get here in the US, we call 'streaky bacon' because it's streaked with fat.  English back bacon has hardly any fat on it - just a 'rind' of fat along one side, that is easily trimmed off.  I cannot bear to eat the fatty bacon I see here in the supermarkets, but can't find any alternative (except for yukky turkey 'bacon', or canadian bacon, which is really ham and doesn't have the same smoked flavour).  

I did a search for 'whole eye bacon' but it didn't come up with anything useful - could you please give me some more details - does it go by any other name?  Where can you get it? as I long for a good bacon sandwich, but can't bring myself to put all that fat in my body....

Thanks,
Paint.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 26, 2005)

Paint
A number of my American friends who've visited me here say that UK bacon is more like Canadian bacon.  Have you found that?

I love Ayrshire bacon.  Wonderful cure and not too salty.  (Bet that makes you homesick!)


----------



## Paint (Jul 26, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Paint
> A number of my American friends who've visited me here say that UK bacon is more like Canadian bacon.  Have you found that?
> 
> I love Ayrshire bacon.  Wonderful cure and not too salty.  (Bet that makes you homesick!)



Canadian bacon is very lean - but is not really cured/smoked like proper bacon, so it tastes bland in comparison - and it doesn't fry up crisp either....it's great for eggs benedict, but useless for bacon sarnies  Sometimes, if I'm really desperate, I'll spend ages laboriously trimming all the fat off American bacon and then making a bacon sarnie from what's left (about enough for 1 sandwich from 1lb of bacon - the rest is pure fat and gets thrown out for the birds....).  When we go back to England for Christmas this year, I'm going to pig out on fish & chips & bacon sarnies


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, tell you what - I'll have a toasted bacon sarnie for lunch today.....  and I'll think of you!

I couldn't live without bacon!  Not that I eat it often, but I need to KNOW it's there, should I fancy some!


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2005)

I love bacon, but only know the US kind with all the fat so that is what I am used to. Your bacon sounds amazing though and I would love to get my hands (and mouth) on some. What are bacon sarnies?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry, we're talking about bacon sandwiches - colloquially known as 'sarnies'


----------



## kyles (Jul 27, 2005)

Bacon butties is what we're really talking about. The Australian bacon is really weird, the rashers are really long, if you cut them in half, you have an english style eye bacon and an american style streaky rasher as well!

I love bacon, like Ishbel I don't eat it often but need to know it's there. I love English bacon far more than Australian bacon, better flavour, and a better range too.


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2005)

I had a feeling that is what it meant, but I wasn't sure. So what exactly goes on one of these sandwiches? Is it just bacon or are other goodies involved too?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 27, 2005)

Good bread
Great bacon (Ayrshire for preference, or failing that, Wiltshire!)
Lashings of HP sauce

A true masterpiece and culinary experience!

(Although some say a dollop of Tomato ketchup is better)


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2005)

Sounds delish! Thanks Ishbel


----------



## Paint (Jul 27, 2005)

We like ours with the bread just very slightly toasted on one side, then buttered on the toasted side, then you fill the sandwich with crispy fried bacon (toasted side of the bread inward), and of course, HP sauce.   It's a great 'before bed' snack at 4am if you've been out clubbing 

I can get British style bacon by mail-order here - but it's $$$ expensive  

Paint.


----------

